# Need a grinder for pour over!



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

my hand grinder is great for espresso but once I come away from the finest setting it is very inconsistant,so looking for a grinder only for pour over budget is less than £200,looking for the best I can get for that, I'll list a few would likes but really the consistancy is all that matters, the rest would just be nice...

small

doesn't hold grounds

no doser

grinds small amounts,only one cup at a time

Cheers


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The Baratza Maestro is meant to be good for brewed coffee - http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Baratza-Maestro-Plus-Coffee-Grinder.html


----------



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm thinking about upgrading my skerton aswell as I'm getting too many fine bits. I don't make espressos yet but I'm wondering if I should plan ahead and get a grinder that will handle both.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

The Maestro Plus is great for brewed coffee, but have a look at the new Encore (http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/baratza-encore/p576) as well.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Definitely look at the baratza encore.

Certainly doesn't have the consistency of the virtuoso but for the price its an insanely good grinder that can do passable espresso grind.

If you aren't familiar with Gail and Kat then enjoy!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Definitely look at the baratza encore.
> 
> Certainly doesn't have the consistency of the virtuoso but for the price its an insanely good grinder that can do passable espresso grind.
> 
> If you aren't familiar with Gail and Kat then enjoy!


Did you see this http://theotherblackstuff.ie/machines/baratza-grinders/

''The Maestro and Maestro+, which share a burr set distinct from that of the Virtuoso, produced a cup that was head and shoulders above any other domestic grinder I have ever used. So much so, that I felt it necessary to cup them against my Tanzania.''


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Did you see this http://theotherblackstuff.ie/machines/baratza-grinders/
> 
> ''The Maestro and Maestro+, which share a burr set distinct from that of the Virtuoso, produced a cup that was head and shoulders above any other domestic grinder I have ever used. So much so, that I felt it necessary to cup them against my Tanzania.''


Yes but since that post the virtusoso now has the new burr set from the preciso and baratza have stopped making the maestro and maestro plus to be replaced with the encore. The preciso burrs were widely regarded as the best home option for brewed coffee, even over the vario, by coffee geek (just don't talk to me about adjustment rings and super glue).

You're looking for a Virtuoso model No. 286 (I think). This carries the new burr set.


----------



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

Coincidentally, I was just researching the Encore after posting. Here's a review I found http://prima-coffee.com/blog/baratza-encore-review-espresso-grinder


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Great review really and I think it highlights the value for money of the Encore.

Doesn't mention the Virtuoso but I imagine the downsides to the Virtuoso (with new preciso burrs) would be the same as the Encore.



> the wider range is a negative because the usable range (for you) is now allocated to relatively few steps, meaning there is less granularity in grind adjustment.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Baratza make great grinders. Aka Mahlkonig in some markets


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maestro Plus is still available on some sites, the encore may be able to do espresso but it will be less user-friendly to dial in repeatable for brewed coffees- the band is much narrower. Maybe for brewed coffee only - Baratza missed a trick - it was so revered


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Pants, have just ordere a Porlex for brews.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

tribs said:


> Pants, have just ordere a Porlex for brews.


Had many a great brew from my Porlex, important to keep the burrs clean (ceramic so can wash them in soapy water) , going to work without it would be hell! Looking a bit tatty now tho.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

sounds like the Baratza Maestro Plus is the winner,cheers guys


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've had a maestro plus for a few months now and love it! Pretty much zero grind retention, easily adjustable, consistent grind and nicely built. If baratza genuinely think the new burr set on the encore is better for coarse grinding then that might be worth a look too, hard to tell unless a neutral party does a side by side though!

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

good to hear.

do Baratza state the encore is better for coarse grinding?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

snegger said:


> good to hear.
> 
> do Baratza state the encore is better for coarse grinding?


They claim it is better grinding for espresso <and clearly it is> but </and>

1) it hasnt been proven as having less fines when course grinding

2) the useful band of adjustment for brewed coffee will be narrower


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> They claim it is better grinding for espresso <and clearly it is> but
> 
> 1) it hasnt been proven as having less fines when course grinding
> 
> ...


just needed for pour over,so just to be clear the Baratza Maestro Plus is the one to go for in your opinion?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

snegger said:


> just needed for pour over,so just to be clear the Baratza Maestro Plus is the one to go for in your opinion?


If Espresso is never going to be on your radar then , personally - yep!


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

I only do brewed coffee too and I'm very happy with my Maestro Plus.

I used a hand grinder (Hario) for a time and while the results were fine I just got tired of the effort (lazy).


----------

